
The Monty Hall Problem - Balanceinfinity
https://www.montyhallproblem.com/
======
Balanceinfinity
this is a logic problem that seems intuitive - but isn't. You are given 3
doors and told there is a prize behind one. You pick. Before you open your
door, the host opens one of the remaining....leaving two closed doors: the one
you pick and the unopened one you didn't pick. Then the host asks "want to
switch your door for the one that's left." The right answer is....always to
accept the switch.

